# First Post



## tracik

Just found this board. Wanted to say hi!


----------



## happiestcamper

Welcome aboard :welcome:


----------



## l2l

Welcome to the board please feel free to share your camping stories :10220:


----------



## bighabsfan11

Good to have you here!


----------



## orangecamper

Welcome to the forum!


----------

